# Seriously Emma?!?



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

OMG! I knew I should put her cone of shame on! I left her alone for not even 10 mins in the living room and I came back to her left thigh chewed raw and her left armpit scratched raw. WTH DOG!? DO YOU NOT FEEL PAIN?! YOU'RE BLEEDING!!! <- my exact words btw.

I've been putting coconut oil on her everyday for twice a day. I feel she is going through her detox stage, but I honestly didn't think it would be this bad.:frown:

Her armpit. It was actually alot redder than what it is now.(an hour-ish has passed) I've applied witch hazel and neosporin to it.

















Her thigh. This was also alot redder than it is now. I shaved this area to better see what I am dealing with/to rinse with witch hazel and apply neosporin.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

That looks like more than detox. I'd expect to see an awful coat but not broken skin

it that a flea bite to the left of her armpit in the first photo? if not maybe it's hotspots or something yeasty because it looks kind of black/grey in the photo?

what are you currently feeding her? i would make sure it's not enhanced if it's chicken or pork


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I do not think it is a flea bite. I haven't seen one on her in about a year. I'm currently giving her chicken. The packaging doesn't say anything about the chicken being enhanced. I hope it isn't....

ETA: she is also eating an egg in the morning. Again, the packaging says nothing about it being enhanced.


I think I see what you mean about her being yeasty. I always thought her skin was naturally darker because she has black hair ticked throughout her fawn coat. Though, I'm not sure what could cause a yeasty flare up. She's eating nothing but her chicken, egg, and home-dehydrated beef liver treats. I've also noticed her chewing on her inside thigh. I believe it is still her left thigh. Here are some photos this morning. The infliction on her thigh has gone down. Her armpit still looks inflamed.
















And her underside since she's itching her inside thigh.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

how much sodium is listed on the package? I think it needs to be below 100mg per 4 oz, probably listed at about 70

my neighbor's pug had grey armpits right now too but it doesn't looked red and inflamed. could it be seasonal allergies? she didn't change her food so it has to be something else. I'm not sure because my dog never has skin issues. hopefully other pug owners can chime and give you suggestions


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Sadly, there wasn't any nutritional content label on the packaging.

This is what they came in


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Raw food shouldn't cause that. I dont' know what it is, but I'm not a great believer in "detox" anyway and that's just not normal in a newly transitioned dog, to be scratching herself bloody. I also wouldn't think the chicken items you have are enhanced.


----------

